

DirectX 12 tested: An early win for AMD and disappointment for Nvidia - Audiophilip
http://arstechnica.co.uk/gaming/2015/08/directx-12-tested-an-early-win-for-amd-and-disappointment-for-nvidia/

======
forgettableuser
Maybe a little surprising due to track records, but since Xbox One (and
PlayStation 4 and Wii U) are AMD based, DirectX 12 not performing well on AMD
would be an utter failure for Microsoft.

